# ScanSpeak Introduces New Automotive Line



## rton20s

Apparently, all it takes to create an Automotive specific driver is to use a silver housing/basket. I wonder if Madisound will pick up the line and if they will include a traditional automotive mark up in comparison to the identical (except for color) home audio counterparts?

Scan-Speak


----------



## SkizeR

oh sheittt..

but damn, no 6.5 or 8 :/


----------



## JimmyDee

SkizeR said:


> but damn, no 6.5 or 8 :/


This...


----------



## MacLeod

Yeah don't get the lack of a 6.5 either. Hopefully Madisound will sell them separately. They currently don't sell the Discovery line separately. You have to buy the tweeter and crossovers. If they sold them separately I probably would've bought them instead of my JL ZR's.


----------



## SkizeR

madisound also got the new higher efficiency 18w revelator in..

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...n-speak-18m/4631t-revelator-7-midrange-4-ohm/


----------



## MacLeod

SkizeR said:


> madisound also got the new higher efficiency 18w revelator in..
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...n-speak-18m/4631t-revelator-7-midrange-4-ohm/


Hell yeah! That would work very well I'm a door. Too deep for my Accord doors tho but still nice to finally see a Revelator (my favorite driver) that can work IB in a car door.


----------



## rton20s

While the tweeters, the 3.5" driver and subwoofers appear to be clones of the equivalent home audio drivers, upon further investigation, it does appear that the 5.25" driver is unique. It seems that it has the same basket as the 6" Discovery car audio driver, with different soft parts and motor. Interesting that the same size basket yields two different size drivers. 

The new Silver Series 5.25" driver appears to give up cone area, but has more excursion for higher displacement than the Discovery 6". The cone is also heavier and there is a stiffer suspension, but more powerful motor. It gives up a bit in sensitivity, but has a higher power handling and higher QTs, so it might be better for an IB door install. 

I may just have to model the two to see how they compare. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised that Scanspeak did put some effort into the one unique driver in the series. I'm curious to know if this is just an indication of things to come and we may end up seeing an automotive version of some of their other drivers (5cm, 12cm, 18cm, 22cm, etc.).


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> oh sheittt..
> 
> but damn, no 6.5 or 8 :/


right here
http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/16w-4434g00.pdf


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> right here
> http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/16w-4434g00.pdf


i meant something thats a modified version of the revelator. the new one is listed as a 5.25 but has a total diameter of 165mm and an sd of 123cm2, which is comparable to a 6.5.. hmmm


----------



## rton20s

Victor_inox said:


> right here
> http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/16w-4434g00.pdf


This is the driver I was referring to in comparing the new 5.25" to the existing car audio 6". While the basket is 6.5" in diameter (actually on the small side for a "6.5" driver), Scanspeak calls it a 6".

And I couldn't help myself, I did go ahead and model both drivers IB in a door. The new 5.25" driver quickly overcomes the efficiency and cone area deficiencies when you pour on the kind of power we typically have on tap in car audio. Really though, you're looking at less than a 2 dB gain when pushed to Xmax. In some cases only about 1 dB, depending on where you high pass.

The new 5.25" does seem to be able to be crossed a little lower than the old 6". In overlaying the graphs, I would choose the new driver over the old as well. It is a bit smoother and seems to play cleanly a bit higher. 

Depending on pricing and availability, it could end up being a good choice if you can't fit a larger 6.5"+ driver. I haven't looked at many 5.25" drivers, but I don't think the calculated 6.8mm (6.5mm spec'd) Xmax is going to be very common in that driver size. It isn't even the norm in 6.5"-8" drivers.


----------



## rton20s

One other thing the new 5.25" gains is the paper "sliced cone" typically found in the Revelator line.


----------



## foreman

Don't forget, the Dyn E650 is more of a 6" than a 6.5 and they are considered to be great driver.....just saying.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Solen has many of them...If you want to see pricing in Canadian $. They ship to the US.

Solen link


----------



## SkizeR

foreman said:


> Don't forget, the Dyn E650 is more of a 6" than a 6.5 and they are considered to be great driver.....just saying.


i have their "10's"... 9.5 inch total outer diameter. i feel jipped


----------



## foreman

The E1200 sub was more like 11"...


----------



## Babs

Heck I'd just be happy if they had a grill setup for the 10F.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Impressed!!!!


----------



## rton20s

AAAAAAA said:


> Solen has many of them...If you want to see pricing in Canadian $. They ship to the US.
> 
> Solen link


Good find. And they are nuts thinking they can sell that 16W driver for almost $315! That is Illuminator money.


----------



## Arete

MacLeod said:


> Hell yeah! That would work very well I'm a door. Too deep for my Accord doors tho but still nice to finally see a Revelator (my favorite driver) that can work IB in a car door.


Is the Qts different? Isn't that the spec that determines IB or enclosure? Ive wanted to use raw drivers but haven't because so many require an enclosure to work well in a door. The Scanspeak auto tweeter looks really nice... may be giving that a try at some point. I don't see it on Madisound yet though or any site for that matter where it can be ordered.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

AWESOME! If my wife would let me mod her SUV, I would run there exclusively in rookie classes.


----------



## SkizeR

AVIDEDTR said:


> AWESOME! If my wife would let me mod her SUV, I would run there exclusively in rookie classes.


Just do it when she's not there

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR

It's her car

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

SkizeR said:


> Just do it when she's not there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


i put a 200 gallon aquarium in a wall in my basement one time when my wife wasn't there.

trust me, they notice these things...


----------



## AVIDEDTR

BHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Victor_inox

benny z said:


> i put a 200 gallon aquarium in a wall in my basement one time when my wife wasn't there.
> 
> trust me, they notice these things...


 You call hot tub that?


----------



## SkizeR

AVIDEDTR said:


> It's her car
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


yolo


----------



## naiku

benny z said:


> i put a 200 gallon aquarium in a wall in my basement one time when my wife wasn't there.


Here I am happy with my 55G in the basement behind me......... although I want an upgrade to at least a 125G. But yes, they do notice these things.


----------



## benny z

naiku said:


> Here I am happy with my 55G in the basement behind me......... although I want an upgrade to at least a 125G. But yes, they do notice these things.



At one point I had over 1,000 gallons of saltwater down there. 

I am in the wholesale high end coral business part timeish (another hobby gone business).


----------



## teldzc1

SkizeR said:


> madisound also got the new higher efficiency 18w revelator in..
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...n-speak-18m/4631t-revelator-7-midrange-4-ohm/


OK this is interesting. Didn't realize this was available.


----------



## SkizeR

teldzc1 said:


> OK this is interesting. Didn't realize this was available.


beware, this is also more of a mid than a mid-woofer


----------



## teldzc1

Yeah noticed the fs is much higher.


----------



## Victor_inox

teldzc1 said:


> Yeah noticed the fs is much higher.


65Hz? It`s midwoofer alright.... I don`t know about you people but I cross mine at about 80 anyway and let my sub cover 20-100.


----------



## Ted J

SkizeR said:


> yolo


You only die once as well! :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> 65Hz? It`s midwoofer alright.... I don`t know about you people but I cross mine at about 80 anyway and let my sub cover 20-100.


For the high effeciency model? Well it's not only that. It's also the fact that it only has 3mm xmax

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## B5I8

Looks like Madisound is now carrying the new Silver Series:

ScanSpeak Silver Series D3004-602006 1" Textile Dome Tweeter

ScanSpeak Silver Series 10M-4614G06 3" Fiberglass Cone Midrange

ScanSpeak Silver Series 16W-4531G06 6.5" Slit Paper Cone Woofer

ScanSpeak Silver Series 30W-4558T06 12" Aluminum Cone Subwoofer


I'm sooo tempted to try out this setup instead of Audiofrog.


----------



## bbfoto

Intriguing. I think I feel a slight pang in my wallet.


----------



## SkizeR

Tweeter and midrange are no different than the regular 3004 and 10f..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

SkizeR said:


> Tweeter and midrange are no different than the regular 3004 and 10f..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Ah but they're silver, and say "car" yo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR

Babs said:


> Ah but they're silver, and say "car" yo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


welcome to car audio lol


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> welcome to car audio lol


Which brings us full circle...



rton20s said:


> Apparently, all it takes to create an Automotive specific driver is to use a silver housing/basket. I wonder if Madisound will pick up the line and if they will include a traditional automotive mark up in comparison to the identical (except for color) home audio counterparts?
> 
> Scan-Speak





rton20s said:


> While the tweeters, the 3.5" driver and subwoofers appear to be clones of the equivalent home audio drivers, upon further investigation, it does appear that the 5.25" driver is unique. It seems that it has the same basket as the 6" Discovery car audio driver, with different soft parts and motor. Interesting that the same size basket yields two different size drivers.
> 
> The new Silver Series 5.25" driver appears to give up cone area, but has more excursion for higher displacement than the Discovery 6". The cone is also heavier and there is a stiffer suspension, but more powerful motor. It gives up a bit in sensitivity, but has a higher power handling and higher QTs, so it might be better for an IB door install.
> 
> I may just have to model the two to see how they compare. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised that Scanspeak did put some effort into the one unique driver in the series. I'm curious to know if this is just an indication of things to come and we may end up seeing an automotive version of some of their other drivers (5cm, 12cm, 18cm, 22cm, etc.).


I am curious about the unique 16W-4531G06. But I am sure not $650+/pair curious.


----------



## Jheitt142

The 13W/4434G00 is 40% off at solen.ca right now. Seriously considering getting those over the flutes. 

http://solen.ca/products/car-audio/car-bass-midranges/13w4434g00/


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

Interesting. I don't know that I had seen the 13W/4434G00 previously. I didn't even see them on ScanSpeak's website.

This appears to be another unique driver at a much more reasonable price point. The NRSC glass fiber cone is similar to the 10F, but you get the cone area of a Discovery 15W. That is the driver it is probably most similar to. Though the differences are pretty vast. Looking at the response graph though, crossing them much higher than 2 kHz might be pushing it depending on where you have them mounted and oriented.


----------

